# Ebay, do you trust it to buy ?



## niceguy (Apr 19, 2006)

ive been scoping some goodies on ebay and im a bit reluctant to buy.

anyone have experience with buying trains from ebay ?


----------



## Lorne (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, I have. I've never bought any single items from ebay. What I look for are more of package deals. The first item was a set of 4 hoppers (HO), and the second was a big box of various things. Didn't have a problem with the train buying experiences. I did however get ripped off with one purchase. It arrived new (supposedly) but there was one feature that didn't work. The seller was willing to fix it but I had to pay the shipping there and back again. It would've cost me a fortune. 

You can get some really good deals through ebay but, just like everything else, you gotta watch what you get. Do some comparing for prices. Know what you want and what you're willing to pay for it. Not very many sellers out there are deliberately trying to rip you off. They usually send the item(s) to you very quickly. You can also do a check on the seller with their rating and see what other say about him/her. I'd shy away from anyone who has more than one or two bad remarks. 

I hope that helps you out, niceguy. Give it a try...just be careful.


----------



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes. Look at the feed back and especialy shipping rates.


----------



## ptg4n6 (Nov 1, 2007)

Be Careful !
I had the unfortunate experience to purchase a "NEW" locomotive on e-bay, only to find out that it didn't work at all.
The seller indicated in the listing that all sales were final, so there was no opportunity for assistance from them.
I then contacted the manufacturer for warranty service, and that was refused because the receipt that I had, did not indicate that the item was from a hobby shop, and I couldn't prove that the item was "NEW" .
I ended up having to pay to get the brand new item repaired.
This was not E-bay's fault, just be careful regarding warranty service from the manufacturers on items that were purchased in online auctions.


----------



## PIROTEC (Nov 30, 2007)

i been a ebayer for over 6 years now everyday everyway..thing is ..you must email seller with buckets of questions ,,who what where when how why..when you feel save get a snipper packaged and set it to bid in the last 5 seconds.99% i win..
pirotec.


----------



## badman55 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've only had one problem buying a locomotive on Ebay, where I sent my money to a certain seller here, and I never received it and it has been two years since this mishap. Other than that, I have had good luck with Ebay.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I only buy new trains on eBay now (no problems yet) since I have had multiple bad experiences with buying used off eBay :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

badman55 said:


> I've only had one problem buying a locomotive on Ebay, where I sent my money to a certain seller here, and I never received it and it has been two years since this mishap. Other than that, I have had good luck with Ebay.


Hey Badman look at the date of the posts your answering.

They are over 2 years old.:laugh:


----------



## sequoia97 (Dec 29, 2009)

The only things that i can suggest is asking questions and trusting your gut
Always look at previous feedback but remember everyone isn't perfect

Hope this helped


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

RUN!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Anton---wasn't that pic the one you showed us from your family reunion, last summer?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Badman55, don't feel bad. I did the same thing when I started, here---I'd see a topic of interest and jump in, not noticing the date on it. Everybody does it. Since the topic is now reopened, I'd offer that everything I run/use is pretty old and I only buy project cars and parts from the LHS. Ebay, used with good judgement and some basic research, is my supplier of choice. Asking good questions and *paying attention to seller ratings* is extremely important. Also, when there is a problem, give the seller the benefit of the doubt. I've had several things arrive with shipping damage; I contact the seller with an email, explain how it arrived, and follow with "please advise." They greatly appreciate the opportunity, in my experience, to make it right without you posting a negative comment. You can always post a burn notice, but that should be your last resort.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Burn notice?


I like that show too.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never seen the show---I guess that must be where I picked up the term, though. I have noticed that the larger-volume sellers seem particularly interested in maintaining an accusation-free seller rating, though. I bought an assortment of transformers, once, and the two best ones arrived damaged. I emailed the guy and his first response was to apologize for not packing them better and to offer a total refund. I looked up the parts prices to repair them and told him I only wanted the cost of the parts---we both walked away feeling we'd dealt with an honest person.


----------

